# 

## mayland

Czy czat to działa? Ktoś tam wogle zagląda? Kiedy tam nie wejdę to jestem sama  :cry:   Albo coś u mnie nie działa jak nalezy albo... nikt tam nie zagląda  :cry:   Szkoda, czasem możnaby pogadulić  :Wink2:

----------


## tomek1950

Kiedyś działał i cieszył się dość dużą frekwencją, później zaczęły się niesnaski i... 
i rzadko ktoś do niego zagląda. 
Sprawdzę, czy uda się tam wejść. Dawno tam nie byłem.

----------


## mayland

W każdym razie, zapraszamy stałych i nowych bywalców forum by odwiedzali też czat :smile:  Przewietrzyliśmy go dziś. Działa!

----------


## tomek1950

Potwierdzam  :smile:

----------


## stukpuk

czacik przewietrzony  :Wink2:  
Też serdecznie zapraszam!

----------


## stukpuk

Będzie dziś ktoś wieczorem?!

----------


## wartownik

Podaj godzine , to wejde , zeby bylo tlumniej   :big grin:

----------


## stukpuk

Ja budu o 19.  :cool:

----------


## wartownik

> Ja budu o 19.


ale  byl   tlok   :Wink2:

----------


## mayland

O proszę, tajnos agentos:>

----------


## jabko

No i żałujcie że nie zajrzeliscie.
Mayland opowiadała bardzo ciekawe rzeczy o swym prywatnym ...... yyy   :oops:

----------


## stukpuk

> No i żałujcie że nie zajrzeliscie.
> Mayland opowiadała bardzo ciekawe rzeczy o swym prywatnym ...... yyy


............ o swym prywatnym hobby: spawalnictwie bez maski  :Wink2:  
Będzie ktoś dzisiaj?
Tylko uwaga: ograniczona ilość miejsc!

----------


## mayland

Ja pewnie zajrzę wieczorową porą bom brunetka  :Lol:

----------


## stukpuk

Weź elektrody!   :Roll:

----------


## tomek1950

Zamierzam kupić spawarkę więc też wpadnę   :Wink2:   :big grin:

----------


## wartownik

18.20   obecni: (1)   :sad:

----------


## stukpuk

zapraszam na kolejny kurs spawania
CZacik odświeżany codzienne wieczorem  :big tongue:  
Pamietajcie: decyduje kolejność zgłoszeń!  :Wink2:   I doświadczenie w zawodzie  :Wink2:

----------


## stukpuk

Wybiera się ktoś dzisiaj wieczorem?
Dziś zasady BHP w spawalnictwie! Temat szczególnie ważny!
Rozpoczęcie około 19-20.

----------


## Luiza_Czesiek

też tam zajrzałam...i co? 
obecna byłam tylko ja...

och jak mi smutno...  :sad:  
bo wieczorkiem się nie dopcham...a tak sie przygotowałam...nawet elektrody kupiłam   :big grin:  

Miłego wieczorku życzę.

----------


## stukpuk

Narazie mało popularne są te odczyty spawalnicze
Musisz próbować, ja też całuje często pustą klamkę
 :Lol:  
Zaczynamy tak 19-20.

----------


## frosch

> frosch czy ty w dłoni...w łapce ... trzymasz jabłko ??


....bombe  :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## jabko

Chcesz ze mną wybuchnąć i odlecieć ?   :cool:

----------


## frosch

> Chcesz ze mną wybuchnąć i odlecieć ?


z toba zawsze ,  wszedzie i jakkolwiek   :big grin:

----------


## Maxtorka

> Napisał jabko
> 
> Chcesz ze mną wybuchnąć i odlecieć ?  
> 
> 
> z toba zawsze ,  wszedzie i jakkolwiek


Aleś *Frosia* latawica   :Wink2:   :Wink2: 

PS. Ze mną to co najwyżej odpłynąć można   :Lol:   :Wink2:

----------


## frosch

> Napisał frosch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał jabko
> 
> ...


nie miewasz odlotow ?  :ohmy:

----------


## Maxtorka

> [nie miewasz odlotow ?


Miewam   :Lol:  
A wtedy płynę .....płynę .....  :Lol:   :cool:  
Jak to rybka   :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## monikach

> Napisał jabko
> 
> Chcesz ze mną wybuchnąć i odlecieć ?  
> 
> 
> z toba zawsze ,  wszedzie i jakkolwiek


  :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:  
Ciekawe czy *Frosch* to czytał   :Confused:   :Evil:  ...
Muszę z nim ......porozmawiać na osobności   :big grin:   :cool:   :oops:   :Wink2:   :Lol:  ...

----------


## frosch

> Napisał frosch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał jabko
> 
> ...


jestem *wolna*  kobieta 
moge robic co chce   :Lol:   :Wink2:  

a ze czasem chce mi siie ...z *jabkiem*   :oops:   :Roll:   :Wink2: 

p.s. frosch lubi *jabko* i nawet wiem za co   :cool:

----------


## monikach

> Napisał monikach
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał frosch
> 
> ...


taaaa

Winni się tłumaczą ...  :Wink2:   :Lol:   :Lol:  ...

----------


## jabko

> ...
> p.s. frosch lubi *jabko* i nawet wiem za co


Za to ze jest daleko ??  :Roll:  

 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## stukpuk

Kurcze jaki stary temat znalazłem!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## stukpuk

Bywa ktoś ostatnio?!  :ohmy:

----------


## retrofood

byłem parę dni temu
jak jeszcze trochę żyłem
bo dziś żem zdechnięty
jak szprotka w konserwie

----------


## stukpuk

> byłem parę dni temu
> jak jeszcze trochę żyłem
> bo dziś żem zdechnięty
> jak szprotka w konserwie


Jak ryż w paprykarzu szczecińskim  :Lol:

----------

